# [RESEAU] Alias IP injoignable (RESOLU)

## auricom

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec un serveur dédié pour lequel je souhaite ajouter une IP sur l'interface eth0.

J'ai bien l'IP que j'ai ajouté (87.XXX.XXX.XXX) qui est active après modifié /etc/conf.d/net, mais impossible de pinger cette IP depuis internet.

nsXXXXX conf.d # cat net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=(

"213.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0"

"87.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0"

)

routes_eth0=( "default gw 213.XXX.XXX.254" )

nsXXXXX init.d # route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

213.XXX.XXX.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

87.XXX.XXX.0     *              255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         213.XXX.XXX.254 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

Je ne comprends pas bien, et je ne trouve pas la réponse à mon problème avec mon ami google. (mais je ne pose peut-être pas la bonne question...)

A mon avis, y a un truc avec les routes ou les gateways, je ne comprends pas trop   :Embarassed: 

Avez-vous une idée pour m'aider à résoudre ce problème ?

Merci,

----------

## math_roc

ça va surement pas t'aider beaucoup, mais es ce que depuis le serveur tu arrive a pinguer "internet"?

un truc dans le genre "connectivité limité" sous windows

----------

## auricom

Ben en fait oui, je ping vers internet sans problèmes.

J'ai bien testé avec ou sans le firewall, mais le problème persiste...

----------

## PabOu

d'ou te vient cette IP que tu veux ajouter ?

Est-ce que c'est OVH qui te la donne ?

Le ping vers Internet que tu as essayé (et que math_roc t'as suggéré) n'utilise pas ta nouvelle IP que tu souhaites rajouter, mais il utilise l'autre IP (213....) à cause de la route par défaut... Donc le test ne veut rien dire.

----------

## auricom

Bonjour,

 *Quote:*   

> d'ou te vient cette IP que tu veux ajouter ? 
> 
> Est-ce que c'est OVH qui te la donne ? 
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est ovh qui la donne, je récupère l'IP qui est donnée via le panneau de controle ovh.

 *Quote:*   

> Le ping vers Internet que tu as essayé (et que math_roc t'as suggéré) n'utilise pas ta nouvelle IP que tu souhaites rajouter, mais il utilise l'autre IP (213....) à cause de la route par défaut... 

 

Ok, dans ce cas comment faire en sorte que la "route" soit valable pour les 2 IPs ?

merci,

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

STP, voudrais-tu éditer le titre de ton message pour qu'il corresponde aux conventions de ce forum (paragraphe 3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum ??)

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

[quote=auricom]

Ok, dans ce cas comment faire en sorte que la "route" soit valable pour les 2 IPs ? 

[/quote]

Essaye ceci pour voir si tes 2 ip peuvent pinguer internet:

ping -I 213.XXX.XXX.0

ping -I 87.XXX.XXX.0

----------

## auricom

Ok "ghoti", je vais modifier le format du titre  :Wink:  d'abord la petite réponse à "Il turisto"

nsXXXXX ~ # ping -I 213.XXX.XXX.XXX google.com

PING google.com (64.233.167.99) from 213.XXX.XXX.XXX : 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 64.233.167.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=96.8 ms

64 bytes from 64.233.167.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=96.7 ms

64 bytes from 64.233.167.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=96.5 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2020ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 96.563/96.724/96.819/0.278 ms

nsXXXXX ~ #

nsXXXXX ~ # ping -I 87.XXX.XXX.XXX google.com

PING google.com (72.14.207.99) from 87.XXX.XXX.XXX : 56(84) bytes of data.

--- google.com ping statistics ---

9 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 8011ms

Donc ici, pas de problèmes avec la première IP (213.XXX.XXX.XXX), je peux pinguer vers l'extérieur.

Par contre pas possible avec l'autre (87.XXX.XXX.XXX), effectivement ça ne répond pas.

----------

## Il turisto

Et le résultat d'un ifconfig?

----------

## auricom

Et voilà:

nsXXXXX ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:C3:E9:B9

          inet adr:213.XXX.XXX.XXX Bcast:213.XXX.XXX.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:54773 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:15476178 (14.7 Mb)  TX bytes:4818424 (4.5 Mb)

          Interruption:23 Adresse de base:0xe000

eth0:1    Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:C3:E9:B9

          inet adr:87.XXX.XXX.XXX Bcast:87.255.255.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interruption:23 Adresse de base:0xe000

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:27713 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27713 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:7859481 (7.4 Mb)  TX bytes:7859481 (7.4 Mb)

----------

## PabOu

Est-ce que tu as des règles iptables ? shorewall ?

----------

## auricom

C'est ce que je pensais au début, mais avec ou sans le firewall (désactivé au démarrage  :Wink:  ) et reboot, à chaque fois c'est pareil...

----------

## PabOu

J'aimerais que quelqu'un confirme si ce que je vais dire n'est pas une bétise (sinon la machine ne sera plus accessible) :

Dans ton net.conf, remplace

```
routes_eth0=( "default gw 213.XXX.XXX.254" )
```

par 

```
routes_eth0=( "default gw 213.XXX.XXX.254" "default gw 87.x.x.x")
```

puis tu fais un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

et tu retestes le ping -I 87...

----------

## auricom

L'idée me parait logique en effet  :Very Happy: 

J'ai un doute sur la syntaxe

```
routes_eth0=( "default gw 213.XXX.XXX.254" "default gw 87.x.x.x")
```

Je n'arrive pas à trouver d'exemples dans les docs avec plusieurs gateway sur 2 classes  IP différentes comme ça. Si quelqu'un peu confirmer cela serait super   :Razz: 

Mais ça me semble pas mal du tout.

Au pire si la machine est indispo, on doit pouvoir récupérer tout ça avec le mode rescue... je modifierais le fichier net et pouf ! reboot !

@+

----------

## bulki

quelle est la topologie de ton réseau ? Essaie l'équivalent de la commande route:

```
route add default gw 213.XXX.XXX.254 eth1
```

par exemple.

Essaie de pinger l'adresse IP de google, plutôt que son nom de domaine (ça ne devrait rien changer, mais bon...).

----------

## auricom

mmmm oui mais je n'ai pas d'interface eth1 en fait.

----------

## auricom

Merci à tous de votre aide.

Vous aviez raison   :Very Happy: 

```
route add default gw 87.XXX.XXX.254 eth0
```

marche parfaitement.

Et j'ai modifié /etc/conf.d/net pou ajouter:

```

nsXXXXX conf.d # cat net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.* 

# scripts in /etc/init.d. To create a more complete configuration, 

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration 

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!). 

config_eth0=( 

"213.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0" 

"87.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0" 

) 

routes_eth0=(

"default gw 213.XXX.XXX.254"

"default gw 87.XXX.XXX.254"

) 

```

Tout fonctionne parfaitement maintenant   :Very Happy: 

Merci !

Cordialement,

----------

## novazur

Bonjour,

Là, c'est moi qui ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi ça fonctionne (oui, je suis attentivement le fil, juste par curiosité).

Comment peut-on attribuer 2 routes différentes, par défaut, à une même interface ??

Comment se fait alors le choix du routage ?

On peut voir le résultat de la commande "route" ?

Pourquoi ne pas avoir plutôt attribué cette IP par alias à l'interface eth0, pour obtenir eth0:1 puisque, si j'ai bien compris, le but initial était juste l'attribution d'une IP supplémentaire à eth0 ?

On peut voir le ifconfig correspondant ?

Peut-être qu'en fait cette syntaxe n'a fait que justement créé cet alias, seulement ça ne solutionne pas à mes yeux le problème de double route par défaut.

----------

## PabOu

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Là, c'est moi qui ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi ça fonctionne (oui, je suis attentivement le fil, juste par curiosité).
> 
> Comment peut-on attribuer 2 routes différentes, par défaut, à une même interface ??
> ...

 

Si tu avais fait plus attention, il a posté son ifconfig, et il a effectivement un alias eth0:1

Pour ta question, il n'y a pas de route par défaut, c'est un abus de langage (à cause du gui de config de microsoft ?)

Ca veut simplement dire "je peux contacter toutes les destinations en passant par la passerelle ayant l'ip xxxxx".

Pourquoi il avait besoin d'une 2ème entrée qui route vers 0.0.0.0 ? Je rappelle une règle de base d'IP :

son ip 87.x.x.x/24 ne peut PAS communiquer avec la passerelle sur le réseau 213.x.x.x/24..

Pour qu'un paquet IP puisse être routé, il doit passer par des réseaux différent et le changement de réseau se fait DANS un routeur, pas entre deux, sur le média.

Il avait une ip qui fonctionnait en local, mais il ne pouvait pas sortir du réseau parceque pas de routeur défini pour ce réseau)

Il avait donc besoin d'ajouter une route en passant par un routeur ayant une IP sur le même réseau 87.x.x.x/24

Le choix du routage se fait tout d'abord : selon le réseau ciblé (si on a une entrée pour ce réseau dans notre table de routage.. si on a pas, on prend la "route par défaut"). Ensuite selon la métrique (genre de priorité).. Et puis il faut que le next hop (prochaine destination, la passerelle, le routeur quoi) soit joignable (dans ce cas, sur le même range d'ip).

----------

## novazur

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Si tu avais fait plus attention, il a posté son ifconfig, et il a effectivement un alias eth0:1

 

J'ai fait attention, et j'ai bien vu son ifconfig, mais 1) celui-ci datait d'avant la résolution, et 2) je n'ai effectivement pas capté le :1, d'où mon incompréhension. Mais j'aurais probablement du garder cette incompréhension pour moi, semble t'il.

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Pour ta question, il n'y a pas de route par défaut, c'est un abus de langage (à cause du gui de config de microsoft ?)

 

Autre réflexion très agréable.

Alors, pour ta gouverne, Microsoft, il y a des années que je n'y ai pas touché, alors ses gui...

Ensuite, je te dirai que c'est juste à cause du 

```
route add default gw 87.XXX.XXX.254 eth0
```

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Le choix du routage se fait tout d'abord : selon le réseau ciblé (si on a une entrée pour ce réseau dans notre table de routage.. si on a pas, on prend la "route par défaut")

 

Ah ben tiens, ça a un sens maintenant une "route par défaut" ?

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Ensuite selon la métrique (genre de priorité).. Et puis il faut que le next hop (prochaine destination, la passerelle, le routeur quoi) soit joignable (dans ce cas, sur le même range d'ip).

 

Je n'ai rien compris à tes explications techniques (ou si peu), mais j'étais certainement beaucoup trop influencé par l'agressivité dégagée. Si tu trouvais ma question stupide, ou déplacée, tu pouvais très bien ne pas y répondre tu sais.

EOT pour moi.

----------

## dapsaille

Meuhh faut pas prendre la mouche comme ca   :Wink: 

 En ce qui concerne l'histoire du gui de Microsoft , il est vrai que cet os as créé des abus de language dont je suis moi meme coupable .. tu remarqueras le poit d'interrogation et le fait qu'il ne t'ais pas visé spéciallement.

En ce qui concerne la métrique .. on attribue des numéros qui font office de valeurs aux différentes routes 

eg 192.168.1.1=10 192.168.1.2=20 

ou 20 est la "route par defaut" (lol) et au cas ou elle tombe la 10 remplace (a moins que ca ne sois l'onverse mais bon l'idée est la

----------

## PabOu

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   Si tu avais fait plus attention, il a posté son ifconfig, et il a effectivement un alias eth0:1 
> 
> J'ai fait attention, et j'ai bien vu son ifconfig, mais 1) celui-ci datait d'avant la résolution, et 2) je n'ai effectivement pas capté le :1, d'où mon incompréhension.

 

Mais le ifconfig n'a pas changé, puisque la résolution c'est un ajout de route.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Mais j'aurais probablement du garder cette incompréhension pour moi, semble t'il.

 

Je cite dapsaille : Meuhh faut pas prendre la mouche comme ca.

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   Pour ta question, il n'y a pas de route par défaut, c'est un abus de langage (à cause du gui de config de microsoft ?) 
> 
> Autre réflexion très agréable.

 

??? Je ne fais que t'expliquer, je ne t'agresse pas, je ne t'insulte pas.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Alors, pour ta gouverne, Microsoft, il y a des années que je n'y ai pas touché, alors ses gui...
> 
> Ensuite, je te dirai que c'est juste à cause du 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je ne disais pas que l'abus de langage vient de ta part, mais que c'est comme ca partout. Il me semblait que c'était implicite... En tout cas, je ne te visais pas toi en disant ca !

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   Le choix du routage se fait tout d'abord : selon le réseau ciblé (si on a une entrée pour ce réseau dans notre table de routage.. si on a pas, on prend la "route par défaut") 
> 
> Ah ben tiens, ça a un sens maintenant une "route par défaut" ?

 

Là, c'est toi qui est désagréable.. Et puis je l'ai mis entre guillemets, ca veut tout dire !

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   Ensuite selon la métrique (genre de priorité).. Et puis il faut que le next hop (prochaine destination, la passerelle, le routeur quoi) soit joignable (dans ce cas, sur le même range d'ip). 
> 
> Je n'ai rien compris à tes explications techniques (ou si peu), mais j'étais certainement beaucoup trop influencé par l'agressivité dégagée. Si tu trouvais ma question stupide, ou déplacée, tu pouvais très bien ne pas y répondre tu sais.

 

Encore une fois, je ne dégagais pas d'agressivité, et je suis désolé que tu l'ait percu de cette façon. Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre a eu cette impression ?

 *novazur wrote:*   

> EOT pour moi.

 

EOT ? End Of Transmission ?

dapsaille : la métrique, ce n'est pas ce que tu expliques.. En fait la métrique c'est ce qui correspond THÉORIQUEMENT au nombre de routeurs à franchir pour arriver au réseau de destination, si on passe par la route qui lui est associée. Si on a deux routes pour la même destination, on choisira celle qui à la métrique la plus faible (considérée comme plus rapide). Bien sur, on peut modifier la métrique pour lui donner les valeurs que l'on veut, afin de donner priorité à une route ou à une autre. Et puis il y a encore plein de subtilités sur la métrique, mais ca ne sert à rien de les expliquer ici.

----------

## dapsaille

Ha bon .....

 bahhh je []   :Laughing: 

----------

